# What could be a 9800GT replacement?



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

I am gonna give my XFX 9800GT to service in Rashi as it's giving me problems. But I'd like to know what will be it's replacement/substitute(almost same specs) as 9800GT has been stopped shipping and N/A in market.
Thanks in advance.
PS- Nvidia only.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

pay little more (you'll need to) & grab a GTS250/450. GT240 GDDR5 is slower than 9800GT.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

@ *ithehappy*

Gtx 460 will be the best option for your rig. Try getting it by paying a bit more.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea, you just read my mind. Indeed I was going for a GTX 460, but which model? There are Cyclone, HAWK and Normal versions. and I will stick with MSI/EVGA.


----------



## neojjjk (Jan 20, 2011)

you have a nice setup ....MSI gts 450 cyclone is a good option (Rs7250 in smc)...or you can buy a MSI cyclone gtx 460 768mb or a 1gb version (Rs 10750 in smc)


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks. But I was thinking will a GTX 460 be at least enough for next 1.5-2 years to run games in Full HD? Otherwise it won't be the worth investment. I will buy a cheap unit for the time being and save my budget for a better card later.
and if I do a SLI of 460 later, will that outperform GTX 570/580? I've no idea that's why asked.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ 460 in SLI will perform good and please read reviews on it. IMO go for GTX460 and SLI later, you won't regret.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

@ithehappy, you planned very well but theres a catch. Rashi doesn't deals in all GPU brands. only some. so you may have to settle for a XFX card for the time being. or ask them for a discount coupon that you can use in any store that have connection to Rashi.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ 460 in SLI will perform good and please read reviews on it. IMO go for GTX460 and SLI later, you won't regret.


Thanks for your input, will check it out.


Sam.Shab said:


> @ithehappy, you planned very well but theres a catch. Rashi doesn't deals in all GPU brands. only some. so you may have to settle for a XFX card for the time being. or ask them for a discount coupon that you can use in any store that have connection to Rashi.



Actually I will take a credit note from them. So that's not a problem. I am just curious and kinda confused about what I am gonna buy. GTX 460 is well inside my budget, but will that serve me a good 1.5-2 years without being outdated? If needed I will do SLI. or Should I wait and then go for a GTX 470 or else?
I really don't like this Graphic card market policy as they go outdated unnecessarily fast. So GTX 460 will be the same or not?

I wouldn't replace the 9800GT unless it has given me weird problem, it was serving me more than well, but you know it's history now.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

i'll say, WAIT for the GTX560 launch. once launched, than think which you want, GTX560 or 460.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea, good advice I guess. So is it coming on 23rd Jan, or will be late?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

is it possible to take credit so easily?
i thought credit is given to the customers if they (dealers) are not able to come up with any other alternative


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

^Yep I will get it.
Anyway your thought is also right.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

in that case what will be ur budget after receiving the credit?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are getting an Credit Note then have a look at the HD 6850 and HD 6870 cards. HD 6850 from brands like Power Color , Palit are now available within 10 to 11k and performs better than GTX 460 1 GB version ins Stalk speed. The card is also a hell of a overclocker. HD 6870 price is now within 14 to 15K and I too think after the launch of GTX 560 price will come down. 
You can opt for that too. Performance wise it is almost equivalent to GTX 470 + Less Power + Less Heat.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

u mean 560 is ~ 470 +less power+less heat ?
all this in 16-17k ...?

thats good


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

My total budget is 10-11 k including the Credit Note.
@Cilus, Thanks a lot for your suggestion, but as I said in the first post, I will stick with Nvidia only. Sorry, I am kinda blind to them.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> u mean 560 is ~ 470 +less power+less heat ?
> all this in 16-17k ...?
> 
> thats good



Nopes, I was talking about HD 6870. GTX 560 will be near to HD 6950 in performance.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Nopes, I was talking about HD 6870. GTX 560 will be near to HD 6950 in performance.



hmmm....
thats even better then
6870 is available at 15k or something



ithehappy said:


> My total budget is 10-11 k including the Credit Note.
> @Cilus, Thanks a lot for your suggestion, but as I said in the first post, I will stick with Nvidia only. Sorry, I am kinda blind to them.



then u should go for GTX 460 since u already were planning for it
but make sure its Zotac/MSI/Evga if possible


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> My total budget is 10-11 k including the Credit Note.
> @Cilus, Thanks a lot for your suggestion, but as I said in the first post, I will stick with Nvidia only. Sorry, I am kinda blind to them.




Your system deserves a good card buddy. Core i7 950 is a fantastic processor and deserves a powerful gpu. Since you want nvidia only, save up and keep the credit note and go for the *Gtx 560* after its launched. Skip the gtx 460.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

but it cost almost 6k more than gtx 460


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ thats why i said to save up.


----------



## neojjjk (Jan 20, 2011)

for a 22" lcd gtx 460 is more than enough


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

@vicky
but is it really worth it
whats more we can get by adding 6k and waiting for it too?
any major benchmark difference?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2011)

neojjjk, for a 22" or full HD monitor (1920X1080), a GTX 460 is the beginner's card. It can play all the current games in that resolution with decent set of settings but not more than enough buddy, it is just enough for the today's demanding games.
For more than enough, you need to go for HD 6870 or GTX 470 type of card.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

yup. GTX460 is the lowest rated card a gamer should get for his 22". i dropped the idea of 22" when i brought my PC as the card i ordered was not powerful enough for anything beyond HD gaming. some may argue that GTS450 is enough but enough for today, will struggle tomorrow.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @vicky
> but is it really worth it
> whats more we can get by adding 6k and waiting for it too?
> any major benchmark difference?



Gtx 560 will be way powerful than a gtx 460. It will be competing with 6950 and will definitely go past a 6870. And gtx 460 is lot slower than both 6870 and 6950.

I guess now you got a clear picture.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with sam and cilus...
waiting for the GTX 560 is a nice option now for the time being....


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 21, 2011)

neojjjk said:


> for a 22" lcd gtx 460 is more than enough



It's not actually about screen size, it's the resolution, mine is a 3 year old 22'' and it's resolution is 1680*1050. So I am sure a GTX 460 will be way more than enough for me for that resolution. BUT I don't wanna jump for it coz GTX 560 is knocking on the door. As I said before I'll buy one which should serve me at least 1.5 to 2 years. If 560 comes for a budget around 15-16K it'd be great for me. Actually, I like to spend even 20 k for a Processor with knowing that it won't go outdated for 3-3.5 years at least but I don't like to spend lot behind a GPU as they go outdated unnecessarily fast. So I will definitely wait for a good GPU.

BTW, Thank you all for your suggestion.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Gtx 560 will be way powerful than a gtx 460. It will be competing with 6950 and will definitely go past a 6870. And gtx 460 is lot slower than both 6870 and 6950.
> 
> I guess now you got a clear picture.


hmmm...ok
i thought 560 will be faster than 460 but slower than 6870


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

as of rumors say, 560 will compete with HD6950. so all depends on the price. 17-18k looks like a good price. but that also means GTX460 will stay for sometime more.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

it has too because then who will compete with 6850?

but may be 550 gtx may be there to fight with 6850


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

GTX460. Nvidia should & maybe will keep GTX460 alive. cause a very slim percent of users go for those expensive highend cards. most of the revenue comes from the 15k & below cards like GTS450, GTX460. if they expire those, AMD will be all over them.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^Yes you've hit the nail on the head!!Majority of the consumers use below 14/15k cards so Nvidia shouldn't phase out GTX460 or else AMD will have a field day with 6850 selling like hot cakes!!


----------

